# random gecko talk



## gecko lover123 (Jun 25, 2009)

if any one wants talk or show any news, animals, care sheets i am all ears and eyes.

i will hopefully be having some oedura castelnaui and D. tesselatus babies next year second clutch will be free.
if any one is interested


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi what do you mean free???
sophie


----------



## gecko lover123 (Jun 25, 2009)

:gasp:well u wont have to pay


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

what for the geckos??? ( sorry this sounds so cheeky just curious lol) hope you dont mind me asking,
thanks sophie


----------



## jakedearman (Feb 18, 2010)

yes, like the look of these geckos. would you post or only allow pick up


----------

